# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  OS-War - Deadman - Inferno - Raids - Where your adventure starts

## oswarrsps

Website: http://www.salusscape.eu
Vote: oswar Voting - MotivoteRS

Server was previously known as Salusscape - was online for a few years - we are now back with an updated version of the game.
Thread design still has to be properly made. 








Base
Credits to the creators of os-veldahar

----------

